# Over ripe cantaloupe ok to eat?



## leomom (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi,

I got two cantaloupes from my CSA last Monday. We just finished eating the first yesterday so today I went to cut up the 2nd. It was mushy in places and a little moldy on the end. It looks and smells fine inside.

I hate to toss it if it's perfectly fine to eat. It tastes normal to me, but I'm not a fruit eater, so I wouldn't know...

Any thoughts on whether it's ok to feed it to my family?

TIA!


----------



## Missinnyc (Aug 21, 2003)

I think it's totally fine as long as you cut off the mold.


----------



## leomom (Aug 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissinNYC* 
I think it's totally fine as long as you cut off the mold.

Thanks!







:


----------

